# 1987? GF Mt. Tam



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

My buddy picked this up at a garage sale and passed it on to me. Paint is shot but no dents, I think it will clean up nicely. Fillet brazed Prestige frame and fork, I think it's an 87..any ideas? Serial number has a TT (Tom Teesdale) and it has a C-clipped bottom bracket if that helps (anybody have an xtra? ) I know it's too big for me, it's a 19" but I'm doin' it anyway... cause I'm the "HOOVER" :thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> know it's too big for me, it's a 19" but I'm doin' it anyway... cause I'm the "HOOVER" :thumbsup:


YGM


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*hmmmmm?*



hollister said:


> YGM


YGM ?


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

YGM = You got mail?

Yea gads man?

Young gay man?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

all of the above?

I have a Tam like that too.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I have a Tam like that too.


You mean all pockmarked & rusted?


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Those were handmade in the usa by Tom Teesdale <sp. Nicely made frames. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Fishers Flagship at the time.
Looks to be a 18".


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I always like seeing what bikes you find.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

IF52 said:


> YGM =Young gay man?


 damn, beer through the nose.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

ckevlar said:


> Fishers Flagship at the time.
> Looks to be a 18".


 I thought the fillet brazed race bike was the flag ship - the Pro Caliber maybe?


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

according to the original owner this is a Fisher Mt Tam. Fillet-brazed but seatcluster is very different than yours. Sorry I don't have a better picture. I'm not sure why he did the columbus thing since I don't think its columbus tubing


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pinguwin said:


> You mean all pockmarked & rusted?


No, he means 2 frame sizes too big.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> Fishers Flagship at the time.
> Looks to be a 18".


flagship model was the Competition, and not all of the handmade Fishers were done by Teesdale. Whats the serial number Stan? Thats your best find yet.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> No, he means 2 frame sizes too big.


Its funny because its true - mine is too big but minty and is waiting to be shipped.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

datawhacker said:


> according to the original owner this is a Fisher Mt Tam. Fillet-brazed but seatcluster is very different than yours. Sorry I don't have a better picture. I'm not sure why he did the columbus thing since I don't think its columbus tubing


Stan's is older - probably an 85 or so. I had one like it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> flagship model was the Competition, and not all of the handmade Fishers were done by Teesdale. Whats the serial number Stan? Thats your best find yet.


He has a Slingshot you know.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> He has a Slingshot you know.


Stan's Moulden is his best pickup.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> flagship model was the Competition, and not all of the handmade Fishers were done by Teesdale. Whats the serial number Stan? Thats your best find yet.


I think this is definately a Teesdale...#19T206 with a TT next to it.

19 for size? T for Tam? 206 for build number? TT for Tom Teesdale :thumbsup:


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> I think it will clean up nicely. Fillet brazed Prestige frame and fork, Serial number has a TT (Tom Teesdale)


Definitely worthy of a restoration :thumbsup:

after, it dries out  still a little wet up north eh......


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Remembering more - pretty certain that is an 86.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

My 86 has fastback stays...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/398236982/" title="stup by richbelson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm1.static.flickr.com/172/398236982_55ded5965f.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="stup"


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Stan's Moulden is his best pickup.


never heard of Moulden? Is that a bike?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> I think this is definately a Teesdale...#19T206 with a TT next to it.
> 
> 19 for size? T for Tam? 206 for build number? TT for Tom Teesdale :thumbsup:


that sounds right. I think you should sell it to me for tricking me with the shark fin.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

richieb said:


> My 86 has fastback stays...
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/398236982/" title="stup by richbelson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm1.static.flickr.com/172/398236982_55ded5965f.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="stup"


I was lining up to bid on your Mt Tam and got dragged out with coworkers for drinks and ended up dropping way too much money. Everytime I see that bike I shudder.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry. I think I'll be burried with this Tam...


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I think those rubber XT headsets were from 88, if that helps!


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I was lining up to bid on your Mt Tam and got dragged out with coworkers for drinks and ended up dropping way too much money. Everytime I see that bike I shudder.


We'll be sure to call those guys up when that Annapurna comes up,


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

My Tam's serial is 19T125...much earlier than yours. That may help with the timeline. I'm sticking to the 88 guess. What is the rear dropout spacing?



stan4bikes said:


> I think this is definately a Teesdale...#19T206 with a TT next to it.
> 
> 19 for size? T for Tam? 206 for build number? TT for Tom Teesdale :thumbsup:


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Who's Tom Teesdale?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*more info*



richieb said:


> My Tam's serial is 19T125...much earlier than yours. That may help with the timeline. I'm sticking to the 88 guess. What is the rear dropout spacing?


The rear dropouts are a bit over 126, bottom bracket is a 73 and the seatpost is a 26.8. The cable guides on the bottom bracket are brazed on and there are two water bottle mounts (seatpost and downtube) with little semi-diamond shaped braze ons.

There is also a pump mount just behind the seatpost between the seatstays. There is not one down by the bottom bracket nor does it look like there ever was. Would it have been a bolt on "bracket "?


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

FireFox Is better than IE7


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> The rear dropouts are a bit over 126, bottom bracket is a 73 and the seatpost is a 28.6. The cable guides on the bottom bracket are brazed on and there are two water bottle mounts (seatpost and downtube) with little semi-diamond shaped braze ons.
> 
> There is also a pump mount just behind the seatpost between the seatstays. There is not one down by the bottom bracket nor does it look like there ever was. Would it have been a bolt on "bracket "?


you probably mean 26.8 on the post. The bb shell is for press in bearings. There isnt a lower pump peg because the pumps were designed to rest against the stays. And yeah, I think its an 88 as well. That would mean no Deore XT II parts, including your rare shark fin.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Did somebody hijack XR4Ti's account?


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

hi stan

I had a similar beat up frame and decided to repaint it.
frame # is 20T95 looks like an 1985

uncle pete










sorry for low quality pic.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> never heard of Moulden? Is that a bike?


Its on the menu at Chili's.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Its on the menu at Chili's.


so thats what it is. Surely that is Stan's best find!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> so thats what it is. Surely that is Stan's best find!


What's Chili's?


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

The Tam I bought in '85 is T19 33, which was a 19" C-T measure with (I was told by the Fisher rep years ago) the numbers representing "T" for Tam, 19 for the frame size, and "33" being the build number. No "TT" or any suffix on my serial number. I was also told that Tom Ritchey was building most of the frames in that period. I have the stays adjoining the frame in the same style as datawhacker and bushpig show. My 1986 Ritchey Supercomp has almost identical stay attachments, though the tubing and yoke are a bit more sleek. Haven't ridden that Tam in years, but it was (and still is) one of the best bikes I've ever owned.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ATBScott said:


> The Tam I bought in '85 is T19 33, which was a 19" C-T measure with (I was told by the Fisher rep years ago) the numbers representing "T" for Tam, 19 for the frame size, and "33" being the build number. No "TT" or any suffix on my serial number. I was also told that Tom Ritchey was building most of the frames in that period. I have the stays adjoining the frame in the same style as datawhacker and bushpig show. My 1986 Ritchey Supercomp has almost identical stay attachments, though the tubing and yoke are a bit more sleek. Haven't ridden that Tam in years, but it was (and still is) one of the best bikes I've ever owned.


Tom didnt build Gary's bikes after the trade show in '83. Gary might have had a few left over at that point but that was the end of their collaboration.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Fisher did however continue to use the fastback seat stay design for accwhile.



Fillet-brazed said:


> Tom didnt build Gary's bikes after the trade show in '83. Gary might have had a few left over at that point but that was the end of their collaboration.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> Fisher did however continue to use the fastback seat stay design for accwhile.


well yes, he hired Tom Teesdale to make the best copy he could.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Tom didn't build Gary's bikes after the trade show in '83. Gary might have had a few left over at that point but that was the end of their collaboration.


So would that make mine pre '83  ? or does the TT on the bottom bracket mean something else? I'm confused...OH...do you mean Tom RITCHEY not Tom TEESDALE?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> So would that make mine pre '83  ? or does the TT on the bottom bracket mean something else? I'm confused...OH...do you mean Tom RITCHEY not Tom TEESDALE?


FB meant Tom Ritchey. Yours is likely a Teesdale frame.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

I bunch of contract builders built for Fisher back in the day and only a few of them are really known. I remember my buddy Jeff Lyon mentioning that he built a batch back in the day. I'll ask next time I chat with him and see if he remembers if he used anything incriminating on those frames.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Cycleshark said:


> hi stan
> 
> I had a similar beat up frame and decided to repaint it.
> frame # is 20T95 looks like an 1985
> ...


Dang you, that is a SHARP looker! Now you make me want to build it :thumbsup:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

> I had a similar beat up frame and decided to repaint it.
> frame # is 20T95 looks like an 1985


Wow, nice. I usually like bikes with decals, but yours looks great without them!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> FB meant Tom Ritchey. Yours is likely a Teesdale frame.


yeah, TR, not TT. TR and GF were done in '83. I think TT was the guy in GF's rolodex that got the call after that. Supposedly there were a few other builders that GF contracted, including Ed Litton at one point. I'd like to ask him about that.


----------



## unocrm (May 6, 2008)

I have an HK II in similar condition that I purchased 2nd hand in 1990 after saving my milkround pennies. Its been stolen three times but somehow we manage to always find each other. After 14 years of neglect I'm getting close to giving it a birthday. 

Keen to watch your progress Stan.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*CAUTION...Nude Frame porn*

Well, I got it chemically stripped and it looks better...not way better because of the metal discoloration but it is actually very smooth and clean. The discolered metal looks pitted from some angles but it's not. Tough to catch it in pictures. Now I need to prep and primer it while I decide on a color  But I love those "TT's" in the serial number 

I REALLY like cyclesharks take on his frame, the color really set's it off. Now if I can decide without copying.....maybe Candy Apple Red?.... Sour Apple Green?...Pearl Tangarine? :thumbsup:

Anybody have a spare bottom bracket assembly?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Go with a clear powder coat so you can see the fillet brazing.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I say go with blue to blue fade. Looks good on my Tam


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I primered the fork, the headtube and the seat tube area..it looks real nice. I'm gonna take my time and hopefully do it right. I've got some feelers out for an airbrusher to do some graphics on it for me, I've got a way "out of the box" idea. It definately won't be a "vintage" paint job if it works out.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Quick Question....Is "Mt. Tam" short for "Mt. Tamalpais"?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> Quick Question....Is "Mt. Tam" short for "Mt. Tamalpais"?


Yes


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Its short for Mt. Tampon.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hmm, I thought it was Tampax®


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

I thought it was Mount Tammy -- she was hot back in the day.


----------



## ddross62 (Mar 12, 2013)

*87 Tam*








Here is my 87 Tam in front of some mountain!

So how did the paint job go?

Did you build it up?

Got picks?


----------

